

Wildfire Interactive acquired by Google - MKK
http://blog.wildfireapp.com/2012/07/31/wildfire-is-joining-google/

======
vibrunazo
Can't count how many times Wildfire were recommended to me by people I trust.
It's often pointed to me that it shines where google analytics fail. Everyone
I know who tried it, have loved it. Guess google was paying attention. Grats
to the wildfire team, it's great to see a good product succeed.

